# MKII Condor Grey/Mineral Pic's



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Johnny


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

No worries! Pics look great, really happ with my choice of Condor now. It'll be interesting to see what Ice Blue looks like tho.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I was given the brochure on Tuesday and Condor looks Green in that


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Green or grey it still looks a lovely colour and will wax up beautifully IMHO.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice pictures. I have ordered Condor with red leather. I haven't seen any pics of that combo yet.

You can see clearly the issue with the handbrake and arm rest being on the wrong side.


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Some more pic's









[


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont know what the worry about condor is, its lovely.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I second that. Looks very nice, espcially the back end and the mineral interior.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

No, no, no, the others were right, Condor is simply awful, i don't know why anyone would buy it. Don't do it, go an buy another colour, it's simply amaz i mean awful... Couldn't bear to see any others on the road.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Am I correct in saying that, that's the first pics of an interior shot without the extended leather pack?

I can't see any stitching on the centre console or dash cowels.

The car does look good and the colour looks good as well.

Donald


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I was thinking the same Donald, can't see any leather on the Dashpod which is what made me think that there's no extended leather.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry mate don't like it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:wink: Its lovely you must be like a dog with 2 dicks at the mo


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Sorry mate don't like it
> .
> .
> .
> ...


just re-read thought it was yours oh well still looks good


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Yes your right NO extended leather pack on this car.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

First time I've seen one and actually thought that it looks very bloody nice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

very nice indeed 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the pics - brilliant

Oh yes, Condor and Turbines what a combination 8)

I'm so glad I changed to Condor I just love it so much


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Johnnywb said:


> No, no, no, the others were right, Condor is simply awful, i don't know why anyone would buy it. Don't do it, go an buy another colour, it's simply amaz i mean awful... Couldn't bear to see any others on the road.


Just wait till you see your car outside  
It will be lovely green..........i saw the colour outside


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

without the extended leather pack it looks poor, don't like it ...

and the garage or dealer is also very "poor"...
look at the floor and the wall's...

Is this a official Audi Dealer??????????????? hahahaha !!! 8)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Rebel said:


> without the extended leather pack it looks poor, don't like it ...
> 
> and the garage or dealer is also very "poor"...
> look at the floor and the wall's...
> ...


why post this :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

because it's a shame how the garage looks. This isn't a Audi-dealer, i simply won't believe that.

Here in the netherlands there are very though rulez if you want to be a Audi dealer. No way that such "dukes of Hazard" -garage would be a official dealer.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > without the extended leather pack it looks poor, don't like it ...
> ...


Because he's a rebel! [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

DonaldC said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


rebel yell


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I could smell the newness and leather of that car looking at those piccies  . WAW! Piccies are lovely 8) .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> without the extended leather pack it looks poor, don't like it ...
> 
> and the garage or dealer is also very "poor"...
> look at the floor and the wall's...
> ...


Oi you shut the feck up Rebel!

That to me looks like the servicing bay where the guys pdi, service and prep the cars :roll: .

Don't be rude. This is somebody's new pride and joy.

Now behave Robbie please


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

the car looks good ! (except the green colour) 
But the service bay, or whatever this room is, looks like it's from 1934....


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> the car looks good ! (except the green colour)
> But the service bay, or whatever this room is, looks like it's from 1934....


 :lol:

Rebel, hope you're going to start off a new thread (crikey we need one) on Tuesday with Pics of your dealer showroom and service bay! Forget the car!! :lol:

Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > the car looks good ! (except the green colour)
> ...


LOL, nice one Donald !

euh....you can eat from the floor at my dealers service bay.
tiles on a floor in service bay, is bad...

i can imagine how a nice white interior will look at this dealer after you bring the car in, for service...
it's the best to take a black interior at this dealer.......hahaha


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> [euh....you can eat from the floor at my dealers service bay.
> tiles on a floor in service bay, is bad...


They dont not have tables?

Do they have a menu or its it bring your own?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> the car looks good ! (except the green colour)
> But the service bay, or whatever this room is, looks like it's from 1934....


Where do Audi dealers in Holland service their motors?

Get a dealer principle to give you a tour of a dealership behind the scenes aswell as in the showroom and forecourt :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hate to think what health and safety rules the dutch have! :lol: :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No realy, the floors are shiney. The mechanic's are well showered every day and very shiney. And the woman behind the reception are also very shiney.

But i think that we in the netherlands have larger dealers than in the UK maybe?
If i look at that picture again, i get a big smile at my face.

Was this dealer a Ford-dealer.......in the early years????

looks very simular to the service-bay from my grandpa's ...T-Ford dealer


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

pmsl :lol: . Are you drunk Rebel? 

You will be telling us they do testings on the emissions via hosepipes whilst sat in the car :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We are poor in the UK, sorry we are not upto dutch stds.

Not all dealers look like this - but you forget the better and more expensive the facilities the more money they are making from you. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> We are poor in the UK, sorry we are not upto dutch stds.


that's why AUDI AG doesn't hurry with your orders..........LOL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> We are poor in the UK, sorry we are not upto dutch stds.
> 
> Not all dealers look like this - but you forget the better and more expensive the facilities the more money they are making from you. :wink:


Pfffffffffffttt a dealership franchise costs millions! :roll: You call that poor?

Plus you will find people that own such franchise also own land too :-*


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

We buy the car not the workshop. who cares what it looks like. get a life man :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

treborwen said:


> We buy the car not the workshop. who cares what it looks like. get a life man :twisted:


Whose that aimed at?


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Rebel.

whats he going on about????


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

treborwen said:


> Rebel.
> 
> whats he going on about????


No idea, no idea [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

This Rebel character talks ultimate rubbish....I bet he looks like Ruud van Nistelrooy too. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Whose Ruude whatisface? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

treborwen said:


> We buy the car not the workshop. who cares what it looks like. get a life man :twisted:


you buy the car, and you will visit the dealer very often the first year, it's a new model.....remember? 8)
Or didn't you got one of the first MK1's? LOL


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mysterio said:


> This Rebel character talks ultimate rubbish....I bet he looks like Ruud van Nistelrooy too. :lol:


Yeah.... that's why you want him so bad in your footballteam.....LOL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> treborwen said:
> 
> 
> > We buy the car not the workshop. who cares what it looks like. get a life man :twisted:
> ...


And let's hope Audi have invested some nice new up to date tools and equipment in their workshop bays for correcting any failiures the new mk2 may have, especially if it has new parts introduced 

(Don't worry I'll get my mechanic anorak)  :wink:


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Whose Ruude whatisface? :lol:


An infamous one-legged ballet dancer of course. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lazy T said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Whose Ruud whathisface? :lol:
> ...


Pinocchio impersonator


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Jae said that the car he drove in Munich had Ice Blue leather (and looked awful - but we won't dwell on that). Having looked at it again it actually looks a lot like the picture above. Are the differences just subtle, or is the one in the video also mineral grey? I remeber the swatch for ice blue being a lot lighter than either the video / picture, although they do look blue.






edit - having looked at them side by side, the video colour is more blue than grey. But the difference is quite small.


----------

